# CRNA billing questions



## kmaher (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm new to coding/billing for CRNA's and I have tons of questions!  Does anyone know of any coding workshops that I could attend to get somethings cleared up.  Like can you bill for more then one epidural in a day, can you bill for an art line put in pre-op by the CRNA, can you bill for the intubation of a patient by the CRNA, can you bill for Stand by services.  What is field avoidance and how do you bill for it?  Again I'm really new to this and I want to make sure I'm caputuring all the revenue I can for my CRNA's.  If anyone can answer any of these questions it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

